# Convert a CND into DST



## Uniquely Yours (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a customer who bring in a CND file that I can't open. Does anyone know of a program that I can download that will convert it to a dst file.

Thanks


----------



## Zap921 (Aug 21, 2009)

EOSViewer from Compucon will do that for you and it is free.

Compucon USA Embroidery Digitizing, Monogramming, Editing Software

Good luck


----------



## cotenc (Feb 14, 2011)

Zap921 said:


> EOSViewer from Compucon will do that for you and it is free.
> 
> Compucon USA Embroidery Digitizing, Monogramming, Editing Software
> 
> Good luck



cool, thanks, it's always nice to get the "free" now and again..


----------



## Uniquely Yours (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok that worked thanks


----------



## Zap921 (Aug 21, 2009)

Your welcome and glad I could help you..


----------

